# Caffee Pronto Coffee Roastery



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Holding down the Mid Atlantic as one of the best roasters in the US. This is both their roastery and their first cafe, recently remodeled to let people take advantage of viewing the roasting process. They also added a new Loring Smart Roast, and step up their environmental responsibilities by adding recycling.

More...


----------

